

OLPC a huge hit in Peru - nickb
http://iht.com/articles/ap/2007/12/24/technology/LA-TEC-Peru-One-Laptop-One-Village.php

======
downer
You know you're thinking it.

------
Alex3917
"Peru made the single biggest order to date -- more than 272,000 machines --
in its quest to turn around a primary education system that the World Economic
Forum recently ranked last among 131 countries surveyed."

The reason Peru has such a terrible education system is because of
Christianity, or at least their implementation thereof. They don't let the
boys and girls go to school together, so the boys go in the morning and the
girls go in the afternoon to prevent intermingling. Thus each student gets
only half the instructional time as students in any other country. Merry
Christmas.

~~~
german
I'm Peruvian, I don't know why you think that here boys and girls can't go to
school together. I know the public education is not good enough here, but it
has nothing to do with Christianity, it has more to do with teachers getting
paid the lowest salary you can imagine. So, if a teacher gets paid so low, who
wants to be a teacher? That's the main reason why most Peruvian teachers suck.

~~~
whacked_new
Hey, do you live in Peru? Can you share any more observations about the
situation? I'm very interested in this topic.

~~~
german
Sure, some months ago there was a teachers strike, they did it because the
government was going to evaluate their skills, and I'm pretty sure they're
scared of not passing that test. I'm talking about public schools here,
private ones generally have a much higher level of education.

Again, let me tell you that it has nothing to do with religion. It's all about
politics.

~~~
whacked_new
I don't know the American school system, but that kind of sounds like it here:
low wage, strikes to resist strict policy changes for the better, politics
driven. I guess it's not so much about education either, then.

Thanks for sharing.

~~~
german
No problem man, Peru has a lot of problems in public education and health
care, but it's also a great country to visit, if you need anything else just
contact me. Mail in profile.

